# Food safety question



## jefespurg (May 6, 2014)

I put a 10 lb pork but on at 7am this am and it took till 3pm to get to an internal temp of 140. I just realized I had the smoker temp thermo in a bad spot giving me a higher reading than where the meat was actually cooking at. Now that I have my thermo in the right place I'm wondering if we should still eat this? Or if it could be spoiled? Thanks in advance for your advice!

Jefe


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 6, 2014)

How was it prepared? Injected? De-boned? Punch any holes other than the probe in it?...JJ


----------



## jefespurg (May 6, 2014)

I bought it deboned no other punctures than the one temp probe


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 6, 2014)

This situation falls into the risk category. When a piece of meat is de-boned any surface bacteria is then introduced to the cut areas and are then sealed in an oxygen free environment that is conducive to Toxin producing bacteria. These toxins can be very dangerous. The worst of these toxins is that which causes Botulism. If you washed the meat and applied rub in the area where the bone was the risk is greatly reduced. If it went in the smoker tied by the Butcher, there is a risk I would not take. The good news is toxins do not migrate into the meat and if you do not have it in a pan that collects the meat juices and are very careful, you can cut this area away, apply more Rub and finish the cook at least saving a good portion of you meal. Sorry to give bad news...JJ


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 7, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This situation falls into the risk category. When a piece of meat is de-boned any surface bacteria is then introduced to the cut areas and are then sealed in an oxygen free environment that is conducive to Toxin producing bacteria. These toxins can be very dangerous. The worst of these toxins is that which causes Botulism. If you washed the meat and applied rub in the area where the bone was the risk is greatly reduced. If it went in the smoker tied by the Butcher, there is a risk I would not take. The good news is toxins do not migrate into the meat and if you do not have it in a pan that collects the meat juices and are very careful, you can cut this area away, apply more Rub and finish the cook at least saving a good portion of you meal. Sorry to give bad news...JJ


I would definitely follow JJ's recommendations and advise!...RTB..


----------



## jefespurg (May 7, 2014)

Upon further thought we decided it would be best to toss this one. We did eat a bit last night before I read this post and no one got sick. But Im not much of a gambling man and no meal is worth getting my family sick over. Believe me I've had food poisoning before and that is one expirience I never want to have again!  The advice is very much appreciated the guys on this forum are top notch! Thanks again

Jefe


----------

